# Anubias in the wild



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

lol.. now a need a tank with waterfalls.


----------



## omboocat (Nov 3, 2005)

I have a 10 gallon that has a water fall, think i will set up.
wilma


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

That photo is from the kasselmann book isn't it?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

woooow, that's the biggest anubias that I have ever seen!


----------



## rbarn (Mar 21, 2009)

mistergreen said:


> lol.. now a need a tank with waterfalls.


I've had great experiences with growing anubias in my Dart Frog terrariums.
It loves to grow out of the water in high humidity and misting.

Wish crashed hard drive hadn't lost a bunch of cool pics of it


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Robert H said:


> That photo is from the kasselmann book isn't it?


Yeah, I knew it looked familiar! Page 79 to be exact lol


----------



## Gweneth (Feb 17, 2009)

Fantastic. That pic has allowed me to fully visualize what needs to happen with my anubias. 

Thanks!


----------



## kyle3 (May 26, 2005)

cool


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Amazing photo of the anubia.


----------

